

Ask HN:The best free web based mockup/wireframe tool? - anujkk

I'm looking for a web-based prototyping/mockup/wireframe tool that<p>1)Let me design mockups/designs online<p>2)Allows collaboration with others<p>3)Let me share it with others to get feedback<p>4)is free
======
jarek-foksa
I was recently told about Balsamiq. Looks quite nice, though the full version
requires Adobe Air and is not free. You can try online demo here:
<http://builds.balsamiq.com/b/mockups-web-demo/>

Also check Mockingbird: <https://gomockingbird.com/mockingbird/>

~~~
slindstr
I was actually in a meeting today where someone was showing us mockups using
Balsamiq. First time I've ever seen it - looked pretty cool. He was able to
make interactive PDFs so when you click on an element of the mockup (say a
button) it showed the action (like popping up a dialog). He seemed to like it
well enough too, but like you said it's not free and requires Adobe Air...

~~~
rabidonrails
I've been using Balsamiq for a while now and I love it. Sure it runs on Air
and isn't free, but it's one of the best purchases we've made as a
bootstrapped startup. Also, the group that runs Balsamiq is awesome and the
CEO -Peldi?- writes a great blog.

------
VuongN
Believe it or not, I was in your shoes about a few weeks ago. I decided
against the online/web services because I felt it was a bit limiting and I
rather have my stuff on my own computer. Here's something I found that fit all
my needs and yours: <http://pencil.evolus.vn/en-US/Home.aspx>

You can generate stuff into other formats AND html with jquery tab. Some
pretty nice options. And everything is free and open source.

------
knes
Its hard to find a good free one. I've look around and I've been a long time
user of Balsamiq. But it like the possibility to easily make an
interactive/useable mockup.

I've switched to Protoshare ( <http://www.protoshare.com> ) and you can easily
create full fledge prototype that can be actually used/tested.

Check the video on their landing page. Pricing wise it's 29$ / Month

Cheers

------
michaelw
Wireframe Sketcher has become my favorite tool of late.

Clickable PDFs, simple text markup for control data, story boarding and
eclipse integration. No real time collaboration but that hasn't been an issue
for me.

The free version nags you a bit but the price was so low I just paid for it.

------
theballwatcher
I've been using <http://www.lumzy.com/> for some time now. Its free and does
the job quite nicely.I havent used its collab features but its evident that it
has some nice ones.

------
ravipathak
I have used Mockflow for a year, but seems the frequency of my design need
wasnt so high that I continue to use it.

I'd love to hear which tool falls all the criteria !

------
iworkforthem
MockFlowv ( <http://www.mockflow.com/> ) is not too bad too.

------
infocaptor
Had forgotten the link but here is the demo link
<http://www.mockuptiger.com/wireframe/mockups/mt.php?x=DEMO>

You can also use it free by registering. check the download page for more
details

